# Calming Down a Betta?



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I've got a very skittish crown tail named Starscream. He's a pretty boy and I've only had him for about a week. He was very skittish at the store when I looked at him and has since continued to be skittish. He doesn't display for females (Had him cupped in my sister's sorority for warmth) and would greatly prefer if I didn't pay any attention to whatever area he's in.

He was moved to a 1 gallon kritter keeper with black gravel, 1 medium blue plants and 1 green one. I put a dark blue paper on the back of his new tank to block his view of the 10 gallon and Yorick and vise versa. I'm trying not to go over to the 10 gallon so much to let him settle in, but I still have to keep checking the 3 boys that live in the 10 gallon. I really don't have any other space that would be out of the way and/or safe from cats.

I know he still might be settling in, but is there any way that I could try and not provoke him into a mad dash around his tank every time I come near? He's ok as long as I'm about 2-3 feet away from his tank. He's eating which is good, but his frantic escape attempts are not.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

you could cover his tank with a towel.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Poor guy  That sounds so sad. Do you have any Black water Extract or almond leaves you can add to his water, the tannins will help to calm him down. He might of had a bad experience with people and needs time to feel comfortable around them again....

....








 Now that my obsession with TF's is out of the way,


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Your skiddish little guy should adjust over time, with patience. Keep him in low light conditions, with as little chaos near his tank as possible. Provide him with as much 'cover' in his tank as you can. 

When you clean his critter keeper, I'd cup him and cover the cup with a dark towel, to lower his stress level while you clean. 

It would be even better if he could have his own 2.5 - 5 gallon tank, so you could cycle/filter the tank and not have to greatly disturb him twice a week (massive water changes - 50 and 100% in a 1 gallon).

Good luck!


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

The 1 gallon is just an intermediate tank. Hopefully Yorick will be moving out of the 10 gallon to live with some mollies. that'll open up a 3.3 gallon section for either Mirage or Starscream,

The 1.5 gallon also might become Ratchet's new home since it would be safer to keep him from possibly getting in with other fish (He's quite aggressive).

Right now Starscream is still suffering from some major ammonia burns from Walmart so his gills stick out more than usual. It's a lot easier to do the aquarium salt treatments for him in the 1 gallon and guarantees the cleanest water for him since it's changes so often.

I'll try the towel over his tank to help him out, but I don't have any IAL or oak leaves available. Closest thing I have is decaf green tea, but I've been reading a few bad results from it so I'm rather hesitant to use it.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

One of my guys was very skittish when I got him, he was in horrible conditions, scales melted off, ammonia burns and the whole package.. He still hasn't gotten used to me (after a month) but he does tolerate my presence now and dosn't hide when I try to feed him and stuff.. You need to be really patient here and do all the things the other members have said. Sometimes a betta's personality is skittish or it has had some trauma, it's behavior can be very difficult to change.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Pataflafla said:


> The 1 gallon is just an intermediate tank. Hopefully Yorick will be moving out of the 10 gallon to live with some mollies. that'll open up a 3.3 gallon section for either Mirage or Starscream,
> 
> The 1.5 gallon also might become Ratchet's new home since it would be safer to keep him from possibly getting in with other fish (He's quite aggressive).
> 
> ...



FYI: I've used decaf green tea many times, and have not had any bad results. I am planning on harvesting oak leaves this autumn just so I'll have them, but medicinal decaf green tea is an effective substitute.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

He was under a dark towel all day yesterday except for feeding time. He got a small chunk of krill and was very content afterwards. I checked on him a few times during the day and during the night. 

I did a water change this after noon and let him swim into the cup on his own before touching it, the same with letting him back out into his tank. In the meantime his cup was under a dark towel next to Frog's cup. He hasn't freaked out or ran into anything in a mad panic since and has actually been pretty chill today.

I've got my room dark with my window open for light since it'll still stay relatively dark. My room doesn't actually get any direct sunlight so it's perfect for nice and relaxing.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Hooray! He is responding to the special care you're giving him.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I hope he gets more confident within a few days. I'd like to be able to get some pictures of him without scaring him too much. Right now the orange light really freaks him out.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah.... you may want to wait a bit on that... especially if he's recovering from illness (ammonia burns). He's needs to be kept low stress to help him heal.

I have a feeling he'll let you know when he's ready for his 'photo shoot'...


----------

